# Lots of new goodies!



## texasdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

These are some of the bottles I have picked up in the last month or so.  Most of them are dug, and some are bought.  I have finally got into a dump that is older than anything I have ever dug in here in Texas, and it is a great feeling.  I look foward to hearing comments from you guys and gals, and I hope everyone is having a great weekend!
 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

2


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

3


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

4


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

5


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

6


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

7


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

8


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

9


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

11


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

12


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

13


----------



## woody (Apr 12, 2008)

Any embossing on the bottom of the bottles, like WT&Co???

 Nice druggists bottles, by the way.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for taking a look, and I am sorry about the dark pics.  If anybody would like me to take some better pics of any of the bottles just ask.  Tell me what you think about the new peices, and I will have some more to put up very soon.
 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

The Grapevine is a BLUERIBBON
 The Caubles is C.L.C. CO. A.
 The Weavers is W. C. CO.
 The small people pharmacy is a W.E.M. CO.
 The Maris  is a Everite
 None of the other drugstores are embossed on the base.  Thanks a bunch for your comments!
 B-


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks like you have been working pretty hard to pick up all those Texas pharmacies. Good job.


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

That Cinci flask is wild !  Nice bottles


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 12, 2008)

Ya Matt it has been a bit of work, but you know as weel as I that it is a labor of love.  Of all the bottles though the Freese soda is by far my favorite.  I do not collect sodas, but Texas blobs are so hard to find that when I had the oppurtunity to procure this one I could not pass it up.  It is very rare that they comeup for sell, and there are very few Texas blobs in the first place.  Thanks for looking I always like hearing from you.  You looked at my Dr. D.  M. Bye combination oil cure on my other thread, and said it was pretty intersteing because you had not seen another like it.  I am thinking of selling it.   Do you have any idea of what you would belive to be a fair price for it?  If you do not remeber the bottle I could post another pic if it would help.  I know pricing is very subjective, but I would love to hear your oppinon.
 -B


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 12, 2008)

Brad:
 Very well done.  I really like the clear shots and write ups.  That blob looks awesome.  Best of luck on that dump of yours.  How did ya get that Kennedys?  It looks real whittled .  Great job.
 Madpaddla


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Teaxsdigger 
  Nice Meds ,really like the Cincinnati flask and blob top beer . Ive dug several of the Liones beers lately myself in several diffrent mold verations colors clear and amber and crown and blob . They were all broken so its a treat to see one of the older one whole .Thanks for sharing and way to go on your addtions. Good luck digging and finding Teaxsdigger                                      bill


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 13, 2008)

downeast thanks a bunch.   I like the cinci flask a lot as well.  It was very neat to see come out of the ground.  

 Paddla I bought the Kennedy's off of the bay for a very fair price.  It is cruder than any pontiled bottle I have owned.  Crazy amounts of whittle, potstones, black trash in the glass, creases, bubbles and a gnarly top.  I will post some better pics tomorrow when I get some better light.

 I have not seen any of the other Lion bottles, but I belive this has to be one of the earlier variants.  The Lion Brewery was opened in 1882 so this bottle can't be too far off of that date.  Have you ever witnessed any of them sale?  I would love to know the realtive value of this bottles as well. 

 As for any of the bottles I posted if anyone has any info. on them please speak up.  I love to learn.

 -B


----------



## idigjars (Apr 13, 2008)

Brad, great looking bottles and display cab full.  Congrats on your new bottles.  Paul


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 13, 2008)

That is a nice sampling of local druggists, those type are among the favorites in my collection.
  Even after all these years a previously unknown local druggist  is often discovered either in an old
  collection, or by some lucky digger who hits the right hole or local dump.
  Seems every city block could support their own drugstore back in those days.


----------



## LC (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello texasdigger, you are right about the Lion Brewery, its a great beer from Cincinnati, has fantastic embossing. I sold one of these about six years ago at a antique show for forty dollars, is it a better or lesser bottle than that I can not say. I sold it, but have never seen another of them sold by anyone else. I do not know what one would bring at a bottle show, being I have only been to one, and that was in the 1970s. The one I sold was a bit newer than yours and the one I am posting, it had the later blob top on it.
 The Cincinnati Flask is a nice piece of glass too , at least so in my opinion. I am not famalier with the name at all, and can not give you any insight into its value at all. It could be a pretty decent bottle as for price as well. Best I can do for you. Hope this helped you some, Lou


----------



## LC (Apr 14, 2008)

I am following up with two postings of two Cincinnati Beers I have that I have never been able to find out any info as for age or price, If anyone knows, I would appreciate an answer. I believe they are both from the 1870s, but I could be wrong. This one is embossed B. Lager Beer Cincinnati, embossed rooster on the shoulder.


----------



## LC (Apr 14, 2008)

And this one is embossed Jos. Neihause & Co., Cincinnati, O. . Three piece mold, 11 1/2" tall - Cinningham & Ishman glass mark on the bottom. I really like these two beer pertaining to Cincy as well.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey LC thanks for the info.  I have searched high and low for where one of these has sold, but have not found one.  I belive you are right that mine is bit older, but the lion in the amber bottle you posted is much bolder.  The one I have is very very crude.  I will post some better pictures of the blob when I get a chance.  The color is also quite nice.  It is more of a honey amber than straight amber.  The dump that is producing this stuff is very old by most Texas dumps 1880-1900.  It is fairly large, and we are the first to ever dig in it.  Water has been a constant issue because it is in a swampy area, but things are begining to dry up.  There has been only one dry day to dig in it, and 70 keeper bottles came home.   Hundreds were dug that day.  There is not a lot of sickeness in the bottles, and most of them are whole.  Even the really large bottles.  A count thus far we have dug 4 hutches, 10 drug stores including a indian territory, 5 bitters and 5-10 patent meds.  When we really get to dig it will be a bonanza of bottles.  I will keep everyone posted on our finds.
 -B


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey texasdigger 
 Like  I was saying I 've dug several of the lions beers in aqua and amber blob and crown top  that did not have the lions head or the brewers name . Went out Sunday after posting to you and dug a whole one.Thought that was pretty cool .I'd say LC is real close on price to .Maybe a bit more as that would be inline with other  rarer beer of that age from cincinnati from what I can find. Heres a pic of the embossing


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 15, 2008)

Another pic  so you can see its a blob top .Its has SB@G CO. on the bottom .I belive its 1890s as have been most the bottle that have come out around it .I really like the one you and LC have as this one is rather plain in compairason but was glad to get it
 . There were 100s of brewers in Cincinnati in the 1800s from what I read .Lot of thirst men there killen and butchen all those hogs uh. 
  bill


----------



## LC (Apr 15, 2008)

From the sound of it Texasdigger, you have a great dig to look forward to with that dump, wish you the best with it. Maybe a lot of the stain will be only lime deposites and will clean up fairly easy. The too, if you find a motherload, you would be ahead of the game to build or purchase a Bottle tumbler for cleaning them !
      By the way, your bottle display is fantastic, if you had a bit more light to light it up better, it would be a real killer !
      The bottle bug took hold here in my town around 1969. Three or four guys pretty well dug up everything in site by the time I got out of the service. Wish I had a dump like that to dig here.

 Bill, I have one of those somewhere out in the garage, no lion, but still a decent bottle. I believe I may have one of them in aqua as well. Hopefully you will find you one with the lion embossed on it in the near future.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 15, 2008)

I have been digging a lot of my life, but finding dumps older than 1900 has been very tough.  We always were digging in lage towns, and in dumps that had been dug in before.  We started going to small Texas towns, and looking for thier dumps.  That has been a ton more succesful, and most of the dumps we have found have not been dug up.  I have posted this pic before, but here is another good bottle that came from this dump.
 -B


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 15, 2008)

This one as well


----------



## appliedlips (Apr 15, 2008)

Great,new additions Texas and congratulations on an awesome collection.That dump looks like it could be a great one,good luck.

      Yours and L.C.'s Lion breweries are  good ones and would sell for around $50-$60.

       L.C. That B.Lager beer is a good one.I have only seen one other and it wasn't for sale.The Ohio book say's $100-$125,I would think $150-$175 is more like it.You are right,this and the Niehaus date to the 70's judging by the manufacturing marks that show up on these type beers.Cincy seems to have alot of those cool 4-pc. mold bottles in the the transition period between "ale" type bottles and true blob beers.The Neihaus is probably a $30 bottle.I have seen a few of those and sold a couple for somewhere around that.Do you have any Cincy ale bottles?I would love to see them if you do.


----------



## LC (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello Doug, thanks much for the info. I have never seen another of the Neihaus or the B. Lagers before, I guess that what not getting out to shows do for you. I am surprised the Neihaus was a not a better bottle than that though. It does not matter all that much though, I like it really well, being it is a three piece mold, as well as it is the only three piece mold beer bottle I have seen,and do not plan to ever sell it. I really like the Cincinnati bottles and pretty much focus only on bottles from that city. I do not know why, I live forty five miles east of there. I basically collect only the sodas , beers, and whiskeys from there, although I will hang onto others from various other areas of Ohio and other states that catch my eye. As for the Bitters, Cures, Remedies, Flasks, Pontiled bottles and so on, I collect them regardless of where they are from.

     As for the ale bottles from Cincy, I have never came across any of them before, wish I had some to show you. If or when you have the time , post some of the ones you have, I would like to ssee some of them. Thanks again for the info on the beers, it is much appreciated, Lou


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey texasdigger that display is sweet .Is that some type of old dish hutch . Look like some very nice glass in there too would'nt mind seeing a few more pics. Got any inks to show us, just my personal favorite. .
 Hey LC  thanks for the well wish and I would love to see your Cincinnati beer and soda  collections  too. The dump I've been diggen has produced quite a few Beers from Ohio, Kentucky and one P.A.I think Iam at about 10 diffrent one and theres been at least a half dozen or so more that I don't have that were broken . Good luck diggen to you all and hope that dunp gives up the mother load for ya texasdigger .
                bill


----------



## appliedlips (Apr 15, 2008)

Lou, 

      I could be wrong on the Niehaus bottle but I remember selling two for around that at the Mansfield show 2 yrs. ago.I got my pricing advice from a digger from down that way that knows his stuff.If I remember correctly,there is a soda type bottle embossed CAPT. NIEHAUS and a blackglass ale bottle embossed JN on the shoulder which was his bottle.I had a true blob of his or his son's in yellow olive I regret parting with.You seem to have some excellent Cincy stuff.I love seeing it,we don't find too much of it up this way.I like ales but only have a Boss& Co. from Cincy.There are some beautiful ones from there,however.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 15, 2008)

I am really enjoying all the info in this thread.  We dug another bottle out of this dump that is a Cinci bottle as well, but it did not come home with me in the picks.  It is shaped just like a Duffys malt whiskey, but it is a Rosenthall Apple Cider.  We have also dug the Rosenthall flask that I showed a pic of in this thread.  It is a awesome bottle, and I may try to trade for it so that I can have both of the Rosenthalls from this dump.    The Kahn flask is just stunning because of the strange shape.  I have never seen a flask shaped like that one.  We will be digging on saturday so maybe I will have some killer new stuff to show you guys.
 -B


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 15, 2008)

Dollar it is a china hutch that I converted.  I do have a few inks, but nothing really impressive.  Two weeks ago I sold my favorite ink.  IT was a S.O. Dunbar pontiled master ink.  I miss it already!


----------



## Doctor McMunn (Apr 15, 2008)

Great collection there Texasdigger !  Keep at it and you'll end up with the best collection of Texas pharmacies around - not something you can build off Ebay easily either.  What's with all the Cincinnati bottles coming out of a Texas dump - evidence of an immigration pattern ?


----------



## LC (Apr 15, 2008)

I would say you are probably right about the Neihause Doug, you never know about prices when it come to bottles, what a person thinks sometime is realy good, ends up being medeocre, and one you might think common can be a killer !
 I have heard of the Capt. Niehause, but have never seen one. maybe will come onto one in the future.

 I have a few decent bottles from Cincy, I dug most of them in the seventies. If I hadn't messed my blasted back up in the late seventies, I might have had a fantastic collection or at least a good one. Thats the breaks though.

 I believe the Rosenthall Apple Cider could be a good one  Doug, I have never seen or heard of one of those. There is a Rosenthall Whiskey from Cincy, beautifully embossed whiskey. I haven't seen one in years. I wanted to buy the one I saw, but other things were needed more at the time. What the devil was I thinking about,,, something more important !!

 I am adding a link below to a site I started to build months ago, and have never got off my can and got serious about getting all my bottles put on there. There are some of them if you would like to check them out. Some of the pics dissappeared for some reason, can not expect a lot for a freeby though !

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 15, 2008)

Dr. Mc  I belive the reason we are finding stuff from all over the country is that this a railroad dump.  Less than sixty yards from this dump one of the origional rails for this town ran through.  There has been quite afew railroad spikes come out thus far.  The trash is about 10 feet deep, and we have not been able to dig more than 1' into the one time.  All of this stuff came right out of the top layer of trash.  As soon as we hit trash we hit water so most of these were brought out by feel.  This weekend we will be a ble to truly dig, and I cannot tell youhow excited I am.  There has also been an unlisted hutch come out, but it is cracked.  This dump will really help to boost my collection I belive.  Any duplicates I dig or non-Texas bottles will be sold or traded for more Texas stuff.  The only thing I collect besides Texas bottles are pontiled meds.  When I first strated I wanted to collect it all, but now I am really narrowing my collection to two types.  Again guys thanks for keeping my thread going, and I cannot wait to show off some more finds. 

 I will show one bottle here that I have posted on another thread, but why not show it again.  This is my best dig this year.  As far as I have been able to find it is unknown, and a few really knowledgable collectors have looked at it and agreed. One being a cure book author.   It is a "A.C. Simmons Med. Co. Simmons Chill Cure Tasteless ACS monogram on fromnt panel".
 The maker of this medicine was from Franklin Texas so it also ties into my collection.
 -B


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey all 
 The Khan bottle got me to thinking wonder if its the same Kahns as the todays meat packer out of Cincinnati .Theve been around for a long time. Oh the converstion to the hutch is very nice I like it looks very nice .Keep pull um out there texasdigger 
    bill


----------

